

Heroku dyno scaling down - jredburn
https://status.heroku.com/incidents/633

======
jetblackio
Yep, my app is down and can't be restarted.

------
jonahx
I don't understand the incident report, can someone explain exactly what is
happening?

I know my existing apps are working, but I cannot push new code. Does this
affect only code pushes?

~~~
ceejayoz
> The API is still in maintenance mode. As a result, app deploys (git push),
> scaling commands (heroku scale), and one-off dynos (heroku run) remain
> unavailable. We will post an update as soon as that functionality is re-
> enabled.

~~~
jonahx
Yeah I guess I was thrown by the "API is still in maintenance mode," which
suggests broader implications. It would have been clearer if they'd written:

The following services are not available: app deploys (git push), scaling
commands (heroku scale), and one-off dynos (heroku run). All other services
are running normally.

------
shebson
As a result, app deploys are also down.

------
vivekchand19
can't deploy code

